# Possible Western New York Hedgie Meet-Up?



## ReginasMommy (Apr 13, 2011)

So, I was wondering if any of the Western New York hedgie parents would be interested in having a little hedgie party or something? I've seen a few occurring other places lately, but nothing really around here, so would anyone be interested?


----------



## mizgoldstein (Feb 12, 2011)

I live on Long Island so how western are you thinking? I would loveee to come to a meet-up!


----------



## ReginasMommy (Apr 13, 2011)

I'm up near Rochester, so pretty western LOL... I'm not sure where it would be held though, it would depend on how many people are interested.


----------



## DexterTheHog (May 22, 2011)

omg yes! im in syracuse!


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile (Mar 7, 2011)

I live on long island too. I wanna do a meet up ;-; 
I can't travel far. Maybe like an hour or so.


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile (Mar 7, 2011)

I noticed nobody else posted anything, does that mean no meet up? ;-; I think it would be so cool.


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

I'm originally from WNY and go to visit from time to time. It does sound like fun


----------



## ReginasMommy (Apr 13, 2011)

I'd still like to do it, but we're all kind of spread out across the state LOL. I don't know, there might have to be a few smaller hedgie meet-ups, like WNY, Long Island, Albany area... if anyone has ideas feel free to throw them out there!


----------



## leaveittoweaver (Sep 25, 2010)

Yeah that would be cool, darn New York being so big! I'm in the Albany area.


----------



## JLF1995 (Jun 22, 2011)

darn! I wish i lived in New York! I live in Michigan area! :lol:


----------



## ProjectParanoia (Jan 27, 2010)

I think I may be the only Ohioan on this forum 
Guess it makes me special


----------



## DexterTheHog (May 22, 2011)

Dexter is super good at traveling, so we don't mind going to rochester or albany 
I guess we'd rather go to rochester than albany though


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile (Mar 7, 2011)

Opal is also very good with traveling. But like I said I can drive maybe an hour to an hour and half.
To bad we can't pick a midpoint for everyone at a pet friendly hotel or something and have a mini hedgehog gathering haha.


----------



## DexterTheHog (May 22, 2011)

ShutUpAndSmile said:


> Opal is also very good with traveling. But like I said I can drive maybe an hour to an hour and half.
> To bad we can't pick a midpoint for everyone at a pet friendly hotel or something and have a mini hedgehog gathering haha.


That would be super funnn!!!! Idk what would be a midpoint though haha


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile (Mar 7, 2011)

lol we'd have to take everyones location and like do some sort of map work. o.o


----------

